# Could one of our Brit members explain?



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Extreme sense of humor:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1331521/Partygoer-dressed-Larry-Lamb-saved-Jesus-set-alight.html

frosty2


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Lol... Yep, that's us. Only the British would do that







. You get things like that all the time, some not as serious as that and some more serious. This country is ridiculous.


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

I think thats because they can't have guns to play with...


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

The scary thing is, we kind of can, if we put the effort in to get a firearms certificate and a gun cabinet, Oh and then either a registered gun club or police approved land. But who needs guns when we can light a guy dressed as a lamb on fire


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

man did he get some burns or what!?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

He's such an idiot ... I use cotton wool to light fires in the field ... it only takes a spark ... and modern cotton wool is often plastic ... idiot!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd just like to make sure people know - we're not all like that


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

This wes a terribe accident, not some prank gone wrong or some moron pyro-maniac.
He was a fool to dress this way, yes, but it was still an accident. Peop;e in England don't go around doing this on purpose.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Chuff said:


> This wes a terribe accident, not some prank gone wrong or some moron pyro-maniac.
> He was a fool to dress this way, yes, but it was still an accident. Peop;e in England don't go around doing this on purpose.


I bloody hope not!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Chuff said:


> This wes a terribe accident, *not some prank gone wrong* or some moron pyro-maniac.


Actually it was. This is obvious in the first paragraph -



Daily Mail Report said:


> A reveller dressed as Larry the Lamb suffered these horrific burns after *a prankster set fire to his outfit* - and he turned into a human fireball
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail...l#ixzz17utvxdVe


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I laughed until I scrolled down and saw the pictures of the burns, pretty grim...


----------

